# 4610 spewing fuel from the breather tube



## jcorrell (Dec 25, 2011)

My 2002 4610 began spewing diesel from the breather tube. I have only run it three times since it began. At first, it was intermitant but today it did it from start up continuously for the 30 seconds it took to back it out of the shop and shut it down. Looking for ideas as to what is causing this and how to fix.


----------



## Nichols (Jun 7, 2012)

I had a 4020 that did the same thing. It turned out that the injector pump was bad, allowing fuel to leak into the crankcase. As it was overfilled, the excess came out the breather tube. Good luck. If that's the problem, it's an expensive fix.


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi. I had the same thing. Found it was the return pipe blocked. Also come across and other fault. Injection pump diaphragm was split
Hope this helps


----------

